

Galago: a hardware prototyping platform - piersadrian
http://kck.st/Tt4VpR

======
sswezey
I am interested in this; however, the section for differences from Arduino is
very short and not convincing.

The kickstarter page should have more tech details to convince me; for
example: I had to go the product webpage to see what the development
environment was like (seems to be an ACE-esque editor).

------
dccoolgai
They claim major usability advntage over arduino, but no details? ... On it's
face this seems like a weak arduino-killer attept.

~~~
dccoolgai
Just read an update somewhere else...there actually are some pretty cool
features with it: one being a browser-based IDE. Might actually be worth a
look. Here is the update: [http://hackaday.com/2012/09/10/galago-the-latest-
in-a-series...](http://hackaday.com/2012/09/10/galago-the-latest-in-a-series-
of-awesome-arm-boards/)

